# Versacarry: revolutionary?



## Steve M1911A1

The Versacarry has to be the worst-thought-out (the least-well-thought-out?) holster idea of the 21st century.
This is true, even though the 21st century is still pretty young.
That's how bad it is.

First, but not worst, this is a "one size fits all" kind of proposition.
Yes, the Versacarry comes in two different calibers, .32-and-.380, and 9mm-and-.45. And, yes, it comes in three different lengths, Small, Medium, and Large.
However, I found that the Small/.380 that I ordered was too large for our little Kel-Tec P3AT, while being too small for our Colt's Pocket Hammerless .380 ("M.1908").
Truly, it should've been a proper match for the Kel-Tec mini-pistol. What else would a "Small/.380" size fit? But it wasn't. It buried the little gun so deeply into my pants that there was just no way for me to establish a strong firing grip on it before beginning a presentation.
My first remedial thought was to push upwards on the Versacarry itself, in the hopes of raising the P3AT's grip far enough above my pants' waistband to make grabbing onto it at least a possibility. Nope. The Versacarry is built to glom onto your pants in a death-grip, and it wouldn't budge.
So much for that.

Next, I tried the Small/.380 Versacarry with our medium-size Colt's Pocket Hammerless. That, at least, raised the much-longer-barrelled pistol high enough to allow me to properly grip it before presenting it.
The Colt rides just a little too high, so its trigger is not entirely contained within my pants' waistband. I don't consider this particularly unsafe, though, because the gun's triggerguard is completely within my pants, so nothing can get stuck inside it to actuate the trigger. This situation might make someone else feel insecure, but I'm OK with it.
Just to be safe, however, I attached the trigger-covering plate that comes with the Versacarry. Well, that didn't work very well because the small-size rig places the plate almost a half inch below the Colt's trigger. Further, once attached, the plate is not removable. Oh, well. At least it doesn't get in the way.

The Versacarry is meant to ride dead-on vertically. there is no provision for cant (fore-and-aft tilt). This is not optimally convenient for the best possible presentation, but it's acceptable.
Wearing the Versacarry with the Colt pistol installed was pretty comfortable, wherever I put it. The combination is only about 3/16" thicker than the naked pistol would be, for instance if I were using a Clipdraw. With the gun fully loaded, it didn't tend to rotate or tip, probably due to the tenaciousness of the Versacarry's clip.
Presentations from the Small/.380 Versacarry with the medium-size Colt's Pocket Hammerless were smooth and quick. No worries, Mate. But still there was a significant fly in the ointment.
Reholstering was impossible!

According to the instructions which accompany the rig, one is supposed to remove the Versacarry from one's pants, reinsert the pistol into (onto?) the device, and then replace the Versacarry into the pants.
This is not only a three-act play, but also it requires at least two hands and your full attention, because, as I noted above, this device hooks onto your pants with The Grip Of Doom. So what do you do with the pistol, while you're struggling with your Versacarry? I haven't yet figured out a satisfactory answer to that question. Gripping it between my teeth has proven both uncomfortable and unbearably piratical.
So that proved to be the ultimate deal killer.

Yes, I know that some of you question the need to reholster smoothly and quickly. I suggest that you tell me more about your preference after you have interacted with the nice policeman who has shown up to take the bad guy off of your hands.

I also note that the friendly folks who make and sell the Versacarry will give you a huge discount, and, in some cases, even a free Versacarry, if you post a laudatory review on one or more websites.
Hmmm... I don't believe that this offer will apply to my review. But "one never knows, do one."

Steve M1911A1, Retired Leathersmith and Practical Shooter


----------



## Sgt45

thank you for the review, I looked at their web site and I must agree, this is an idea that won't go far.


----------



## NMpops

You can accomplish the same goal with a "string Holster" and it's free and no added bulk. Don't see where the Versa Carry saves much bulk over a good IWB. Save your money.


----------



## skullfr

Glad to see this as I am looking at a new carry system and it was one of my possibles.I have mexican carried most all my life and thought this may be a good option.Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fast20

Sorry but i disagree.. The versa carry is very comfortable for me... i use the small size for my nano and it rides with the grip 1/2 to 3/4 out of my paint line... if i use the xs versa it raises the grip up for a higher carry.... but im more comfortable with the small.... smaller the size, higher the carry... larger sizes allow for deeper carry... as far as drawing the gun from the holster no problems here... for cant i just twist it a little and it stays pretty well put with pressure of my belt....reholstering, as the directions say, you have to remove the versa from your belt, not the best design... but how often do we draw our gun....... this is all i use now unless i pocket carry my 380.... the versa is great for summer carry.... 
customer service is also great... 
just my opinion about the versa carry..just like we all swear by own favorite best gun brand, which are Berettas, right :mrgreen: 
very happy with the versa.. and no im not trying to get a discounted or free versa carry for posting a review..


----------



## Steve M1911A1

fast20 said:


> ...reholstering...you have to remove the versa from your belt, not the best design...but how often do we draw our gun...


How often do we draw our gun?
Well, if you practice your presentation, I suggest that you draw it somewhere around 10 times a day.
And if you don't practice your presentation, you're going to fumble it when you're faced with an emergency.
That may get you killed.

But you're ignoring the reason I gave, for faulting the impossibility of reholstering into the Versacarry:
You need to be able to reholster smoothly, quickly, and without diverting your attention from the BG, as soon as the police show up.
Otherwise, of you're standing there with a gun in your hand, you will look exactly like a BG yourself.
That, too, may get you killed.


----------



## skullfr

I agree with Steve on this.I would want to reholster without removing my attention from suspect.


----------



## fast20

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How often do we draw our gun?
> Well, if you practice your presentation, I suggest that you draw it somewhere around 10 times a day.
> And if you don't practice your presentation, you're going to fumble it when you're faced with an emergency.
> That may get you killed.
> 
> But you're ignoring the reason I gave, for faulting the impossibility of reholstering into the Versacarry:
> You need to be able to reholster smoothly, quickly, and without diverting your attention from the BG, as soon as the police show up.
> Otherwise, of you're standing there with a gun in your hand, you will look exactly like a BG yourself.
> That, too, may get you killed.


i see and understand you point


----------



## shall

I'm kind of a skinny guy and prefer to wear a shoulder holster whenever possible. This is of course difficult in the middle of the summer but is nice during cooler weather. I bought a holster at deepconceal.com because it is designed for conceal carry and it was affordable. I've worn it around the house but I haven't had much of a chance to wear it daily due to the extreme heat we have been having. I can't wait to test it out during the winter to see it is a good carry option.


----------



## NukeManDan

I completely disagree with these posts. I have Versacarry for Smith and Shield 0.40, Beretta M9, and Kimber Custom II. It works absolutely great for all my guns. I carry at about 5 o'clock. The handle rides perfectly just above and I can easily get a full grip of every gun. It is the most comfortable conceal carry holster I have tried. I can also easily reholster my gun without removing it from by belt. There are also hundreds of online video reviews as well. For me it is an ideal draw location, and very easy to reholster. I am right handed, and carry with the gun is left handed position. It is as natural as taking out my wallet and just as easy to put back. To reholster, I simply slide the back to the holster.


----------



## Cait43

Yes its the Coke or Pepsi -- General Motors or Ford Motor Company -- of holsters......

Holsters like handguns are a personal choice what works for me may not work for you......

I have used some of these inexpensive Ace Holsters and found them to work just fine for me...
Gun Holsters - Any 2 for $25 or Any 3 for $33 - Free Shipping - Ace Case Manufacturing, LLC


----------



## berettatoter

I picked up a VersaCarry for my LCP, but have only used it a couple of times. I still prefer to carry that little gun in my BLACKHAWK! pocket holster. I did not like the fact that the trigger was exposed against the inside of the pants. I could just see it getting bound between some pants material and touching one off!


----------



## hud35500

It's like multi-role fighter aircraft. They are good at most things, but excel at none!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

NukeManDan said:


> ...I can also easily reholster my gun without removing it from by belt...very easy to reholster...To reholster, I simply slide the back to the holster.


Please _explain very clearly_, and in great detail, how you manage to reholster a pistol into a Versacarry, without removing the Versacarry from belt and pants.

Is it because at the 5:00 position, you are slim enough to have a gap between your trousers-top and your back?

Do you have to guide the pistol's muzzle, in any way? And if so, how?


----------



## Shipwreck

The guy who invented that lives here. It started out selling just locally, at one of the local gun stores. It seems he has steadily expanded. I personally would never use one. I have met the guy who invented it one time, though.


----------



## bykerhd

I haven't tried one.
My main concern is the same as berettatoter's about the 
" trigger was exposed against the inside of the pants. I could just see it getting bound between some pants material and touching one off! "

A secondary concern is exposing shirts, etc., and eventually your skin, to gun lubricants and greases ? 
Not that there should be all that MUCH of that stuff migrating to other surfaces, but.....


----------

